# Dringen Hilfe nötig brauche eine Emailadresse



## Acriss (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich brauche dringened eine Emailadresse -> info@hi5.com
eigentlich nicht ich sondern mein Bruder.
Hat jemand einen Mailserver, mit dem er mir die Adresse zur verfügung stellen würde?


----------



## Breit (6. November 2007)

Wir wäre es mit info@

freenet.de
gmx.de/.net/...
gmail.com/...
...
Die tuns auch und sind kostenlos!


----------



## olqs (7. November 2007)

Also ich würd mich mal an den unten angegebenen Kontakt wenden, denen gehört die Domain nämlich 

```
olqs@www ~ $ whois hi5.com
Hi5 Networks, Inc
   55 Second Streed
   Suite 300
   San Francisco, CA 94105
   US

   Domain Name: HI5.COM

   Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
      Garg, Akash               hostmaster@hi5.com
      Hi5 Networks, Inc
      55 2nd St
      Suite 300
      San Francisco, CA 94105
      US
      4159790300 fax: 4159790327
```


----------

